# Astersik 1.8.5 NAT problem

## Joseph_sys

I've upgraded to asterisk 1.8.5 (from 1.4) but it seems to me "nat=yes" is not working correctly in asterisk 1.8.5

rtp set debug on

shows:

```
Got  RTP packet from    10.0.0.110:6000 (type 00, seq 029667, ts 2129095321, len 000160)

Sent RTP packet to      10.0.0.110:6010 (type 00, seq 065112, ts 2129095320, len 000160)
```

I've tried 'nat=yes' 'nat=comedia' it makes no differece.

my sip.conf part:

```
sip.conf part:

[general]

context=default

allowguest=no allowoverlap=no

udpbindaddr=0.0.0.0

useragent = Centrala

[actio-out]

type=friend

secret=xxxxxxxx

user=48746612254

username=48746612254

fromuser=48746612254

authname=48746612254

callerpage=48746612254

fromdomain=sip.actio.pl

host=sip.actio.pl

insecure=port,invite

nat=yes

qualify=yes

dtmfmode=inband

disallow=all

allow=ulaw

allow=alaw

context=from_poland

canreinvite=no

The setting above worked OK with Asteriks 1.4
```

Registration is showing OK for this connection.

----------

## comprookie2000

Did you try qualify=yes

sorry I see it there now duh

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> Did you try qualify=yes
> 
> sorry I see it there now duh

 

Yes, it is in my setting: [actio-out]

...

qualify=yes

----------

